# Plastique ou Alu ?



## Yo-Yo Mac (9 Juillet 2005)

J'hésite entre un ibook et un powerbook. J'ai l'impression que je vais prendre un ibook car je préfère la sensation du plastique sous mes mains. Vous en pensez quoi ?

Je n'ai pas vu ce sujet traité. Bizarre !


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Juillet 2005)

Yo-Yo Mac a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite entre un ibook et un powerbook. J'ai l'impression que je vais prendre un ibook car je préfère la sensation du plastique sous mes mains. Vous en pensez quoi ?
> 
> Je n'ai pas vu ce sujet traité. Bizarre !



Salut   IBook 14 pouces et tu mets de la RAM...... Pas de bruit.....pas de ventilo qui fonctionne.....super design.....
Bonne chance


----------



## cameleone (9 Juillet 2005)

Yo-Yo Mac a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas vu ce sujet traité. Bizarre !




Si par sujet traité tu entends la comparaison iBook / Powerbook, une recherche sur le forum t'aurait montré plusieurs threads approchants, dont celui-ci :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102999&highlight=ibook+powerbook


----------



## Sebang (9 Juillet 2005)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Si par sujet traité tu entends la comparaison iBook / Powerbook, une recherche sur le forum t'aurait montré plusieurs threads approchants, dont celui-ci :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102999&highlight=ibook+powerbook




Il me semble au contraire que l'on parle de la matière de la machine.  

Je préfère l'alu, les empreintes digitales sont moins visibles et plus facilement effecables (je n'osais plus prendre mon iBook G4 que par les côtés, avant. Maintenant, je prend mon alu à pleine main sans peur de trop le dégeulasser).

A toi de voir. Pour moi, le design des Powerbook 12" dépasse largement celui des iBook. Mais le prix n'est pas le même.


----------



## ibabar (9 Juillet 2005)

pour avoir eu les 2 (en 12"), je peux te dire que la qualité (perçue) en tout cas n'a rien à voir
le PB est un vrai objet high-tech et puis quand je compare les 2 (ma soeur a un ibook), il est réellement plus compact
perso, je ne pourrais plus me passer du superdrive donc PB obligatoire, sinon c'est sûr qu'en terme de prix, y'a pas photo!!
par ailleurs, je dois avouer qu'au niveau du look, si le PB me plaît beaucoup, je reste raide dingue de l'ibook car ce blanc brillant nacré :love:  :love:  :love: ça me fait vraiment craquer: une vraie attirance physique vers l'objet, tout comme le dernier imac dont pourtant la forme et le concept ne me font pas plus triper que ça
mais attention: c'est du polycarbonate et ça se raye plus vite que l'éclair même en y prenant le plus grand soin (micro-rayures)
pareil pour l'ipod: j'ai eu un 3G toujours en étui qui était très rayé (à mon goût) et aujourd'hui, je fais n'importe quoi avec mon mini (à même la poche ou au fond d'un sac) et ...rien (à part la mollette qui se patine)

regardes aussi sur macbidouille: un type transforme son ibook en bête de course
en tout cas, pour ma part je ne prendrais plus un 12" aussi cher qu'un PB aujourd'hui: il est lourd, l'autonomie est pas terrible et l'écran n'est pas en 16/10è: quand on compare avec dell du côté obscur...
mais bon, on va pas lancer le débat car bien sûr ça dépend de tes besoins


----------



## vincmyl (9 Juillet 2005)

Maintenant tu peux avoir le SD sur l'iBook non?


----------



## ibabar (9 Juillet 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant tu peux avoir le SD sur l'iBook non?


que le 14" que personnellemnt je trouve hideux


----------



## vincmyl (9 Juillet 2005)

C'est vrai donc rien ne vaut le PWB 12"


----------



## Yo-Yo Mac (9 Juillet 2005)

Bon alors pour le "touché" ? Plastique ou Alu ?


----------



## MortyBlake (9 Juillet 2005)

Yo-Yo Mac a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors pour le "touché" ? Plastique ou Alu ?



J'ai les deux, au toucher, l'alu est beaucoup plus agréable, il est plus doux est lisse. Mais est-ce vraiment un bon critère de choix ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> J'ai les deux, au toucher, l'alu est beaucoup plus agréable, il est plus doux est lisse. Mais est-ce vraiment un bon critère de choix ?



vous parler de quoi ? de gode ?!?  :hein:  :mouais:   


sorry


----------



## ibabar (10 Juillet 2005)

Yo-Yo Mac a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors pour le "touché" ? Plastique ou Alu ?


honnêtement, s'il ne s'agit que du touché, c'est similaire car les touches des 2 sont en plastiques (ça m'étonnerait fort que le clavier du PB soit en alu!!!!)
les seules petites différences au toucher sont donc:
_ les touches qui me paraissent un chouilla plus dures sur le PB mais je crois qu'à présent ça doit être similaire car je compare avec feu mon ibook G3 et je rappelle que la texture et surtout la couleur (intérieure) a pas mal changé sur le G4 (plus blanc)
_ les poignets qui reposent pour le coup sur de l'alu ou du plastique mais là je pense vraiment qu'on chipote car dans le même registre on pourrait dire que l'ibook est plus haut (plus épais) donc les avant-bras surélevés :mouais:  :mouais: 

fis-toi à d'autres critères un peu plus rationnel comme le design, le poids ou les performances car les différences entre les 2 machines sont nombreuses et l'écart de prix non négligeable :hein:


----------



## Mulder (10 Juillet 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> vous parler de quoi ? de gode ?!?  :hein:  :mouais:


L'avantage de l'alu c'est que l'on peut aussi, parfois, se prendre des châtaignes. A recommander aux masos.


----------



## Sebang (10 Juillet 2005)

Yo-Yo Mac a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors pour le "touché" ? Plastique ou Alu ?




Mais puisqu'on te dit AAALLLLUUUU !!   


Après, ça a un prix. Vois surtout par rapport à ton usage.


----------



## Mulder (10 Juillet 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Mais puisqu'on te dit AAALLLLUUUU !!


Ça reste tout de même très subjectif.


----------



## ibabar (10 Juillet 2005)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage de l'alu c'est que l'on peut aussi, parfois, se prendre des châtaignes. A recommander aux masos.


je pensais que c'étais que le mien, je vois que c'est général :rateau:  :rateau: 
et puis en dehors des chataîgnes, on peut faire cuire un oeuf près du DD en cas de forte activité (plutôt en été tout de même)


----------



## MortyBlake (10 Juillet 2005)

Yo-Yo Mac a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite entre un ibook et un powerbook. J'ai l'impression que je vais prendre un ibook car je préfère la sensation du plastique sous mes mains. Vous en pensez quoi ?
> 
> Je n'ai pas vu ce sujet traité. Bizarre !





			
				Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Ça reste tout de même très subjectif.



Et la question, elle était pas subjective par hasard ?????    :love:  :hein: 

de toute façon le plastique c'est fantastique"


----------



## Mulder (10 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> le plastique c'est fantastique"


Super ! Et c'est vrai que je l'aime bien mon iBook G4, qui est économique en plus.


----------



## Tox (10 Juillet 2005)

En passant, le polycarbonate est certainement plus résistant que l'alu pour un usage nomade et les dangers de chutes qui s'y rapportent. Cela a été l'un de mes critères de choix.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2005)

mon PB 12 c'est piqué au niveau des reposes poignets, des micros trous...donc l'ibook  
et surtout bcp moins cher...d'autant que maintenant les ibooks sont plus fort que les générations 867 mhz....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> mon PB 12 c'est piqué au niveau des reposes poignets, des micros trous...donc l'ibook
> et surtout bcp moins cher...d'autant que maintenant les ibooks sont plus fort que les générations 867 mhz....


Tu dois avoir la sueur acide    Je n'ai pas ce problème, espérons que ça durera...


----------



## Macmao (14 Juillet 2005)

Même chose...  après plus d'un an d'utlisation intensive du trackpad...Le côté droit est piqué au niveau du poignet....Je regrettre qu'il n'y ait pas de garantie anti-corrosion sur les powerbook 

P.S : Et pourtant je le bichonne mon PowerBook ...


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2005)

moi aussi je suis soigneux...  j'ai changé de machine depuis...


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai donc rien ne vaut le PWB 12"


 Non rien   :love:


----------



## JiHell (28 Juillet 2005)

Soit dit en passant, le Pw est vachement plus chaud à l'utilisation, sur les genoux dans le plumard, ca le fait pas, surtout en ce moment


----------



## Mulder (28 Juillet 2005)

JiHell a dit:
			
		

> Soit dit en passant, le Pw est vachement plus chaud à l'utilisation, sur les genoux dans le plumard, ca le fait pas, surtout en ce moment


Pour l'iBook, sur les genoux et dans le plumard passe encore, mais amha directement sur le plumard vaut mieux pas parce qu'on peut obstruer les ouvertures d'aération.


----------



## Yo-Yo Mac (28 Juillet 2005)

ibabar a dit:
			
		

> fis-toi à d'autres critères un peu plus rationnel comme le design...


    ROTFLMAO


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Alu pour moi


----------



## Kerri (28 Juillet 2005)

l'ibook blanc est très salissant: grace à lui j'oublie plus de me laver les mains en sortant de table


----------

